# Costruzione di ''mi piacerebbe''



## mikasa_90

Ciao a tutti!

Potete spiegarmi la costruzione di '' mi piacerebbe...''

ad esempio in queste frasi:

Mi piacerebbe uscire con i miei amici  ma  non mi piacerebbe uscire la sera.


Credo di aver visto un  Mi ar placea, ma non sò se è così.


Grazie, ciao


----------



## jazyk

Mi-ar plăcea è correttissimo:

Mi-ar plăcea să ies cu prietenii mei, dar nu mi-ar plăcea să ies diseară.


----------



## mikasa_90

Quindi secondo i miei ragionamenti con MI-ar + infinito del verbo si fa il condizionale?
Tipo:

Vorrei uscire = Mi-ar vrea sa ies


----------



## jazyk

No, ar è l'ausiliare di terza persona, che si è usato perché il verbo a plăcea, come l'italiano piacere, è impersonale. Lo schema completo è:

aş, ai, ar, am, aţi, ar + infinito 

Vorrei uscire: Aş vrea să ies.
Vorresti uscire: Ai vrea să ieşi.
Vorrebbe uscire: Ar vrea să iasă.
Vorremmo uscire: Am vrea să ieşim.
Vorreste uscire: Aţi vrea să ieşiţi.
Vorrebbero uscire: Ar vrea să iasă.

Come puoi vedere, la terza persona singolare e la terza persona plurale coincidono. Questa ambiguità si scioglie solo con il contesto:

Fiul meu ar vrea să iasă. = Mio figlio vorrebbe uscire.
Fiii mei ar vrea să iasă. = I miei figli vorrebbero uscire.

E non dimenticare di usare il congiuntivo dopo să, che differisce dall'indicativo solo alle terze persone.


----------



## radu

Congratulazioni jazyk! Sai benissimo la grammatica del romeno nonostante le sue tantissime eccezioni dalle regole. E si vede che non è la sola lingua che conosci bene!
Le tue spiegazioni che hai dato a mikasa sono ottime, meglio delle spiegazioni che avrei potuto fornire (e lo dico con vergogna) perché ho dimenticato in grande parte la grammatica studiata nella scuola elementare (sto parlando di regole e definizioni, no di come si usa correttamente in pratica).


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie a tutti!


----------

